# My tank and killas!



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Check out the positioning and my newest rbp


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

look great, look a lot bigger than 4-5 inches like it says in your sig.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice reds man


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Do they eat in front of you ?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

They look damn good and healthy, you did a great job on that one


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

lovely reds!!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> Do they eat in front of you ?
> [snapback]1106765[/snapback]​


Hell yeah! I feed them with squid, king prawns and mussels .. as soon as it hits the water and starts to sink they fly at it !

Thanks for the comments homies, I have never measured them out of the water but there pretty much about 5 inches from nose to tail.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

gr8 job!!!
nice tank


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice rbp


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

reds look great buddy


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

those guys look like some pretty nice fish man, fins look great


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

god i love it when reds turn that shade of color..they look straight out the amazon like on those discovery movies..


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice Tank.







I strive for a tank that looks that awesome.


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

cool reds







they look very healthy.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments.









I'm glad you like the look of the tank and think my p's look good and healthy ...I feed them a varied diet which also includes pellets for added vitamins, minerals and the like!!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I think your aquascaping is sweet







Nice tank!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

TheSaint said:


> matc07098702 said:
> 
> 
> > Do they eat in front of you ?
> ...


if u take one out i bet they are atleast 6 inches...well neway they look awesome


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Sweet looking fish bro,


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

My newbie and crayfish who has been in my rbp tank since 22nd May 2004. Hes as aggressive as them so they leave well alone!


----------

